# Strafanzeige gegen Interfun wurde zurückgewiesen!!!!



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

/ Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig

Vermittlung: 0531/4880 Ourchwahl: 0531/4881317 Telefax: 0531/4881111 Dienstsitz: Turnierstraáe 1, 38100 Braunschweig .-.-.-.,. ~~~i~~

Bankverbindunq:

Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig KtoNr.: 106024532

NordLB Hannover (BLZ 25050000)

Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig, Postfach 45 1~. 38035 Braunschweiq

Sprechzeiten: 9.00-12.00 Uhr Verkehrsverbindunq:
Alle Buslinien zum Altstadtmarkt und zur Güldenstraße

Frau +++++


Ihr Zeichen:+++++

Geschäftsnummer (Bitte stets angeben) :

Braunschweig

NZS -++++++

25. Nov. 2002 -kope-

Ihre Strafanzeige vom 11.10.2002 gegen die Firma Interfun GmbH wegen Verdacht des Betruges

Sehr geehrte Frau +++++,

nach den 

hiesigen Informationen betreibt die Firma h**p://dial.interfun.de/chat.php?id=324 Internet-chat-Room, wofür je Einwahl Gebühren in Höhe von 47,45 EURO verlangt werden. Ein entsprechender Anbieterer-und Kostenhinweis ergeht vor Einwahl. Erst nach Bestätigen des Sicherheitszertifikats wird das Startfenster angezeigt.
Bei diesem Zugangsaufbau ist die für einen Betrug erforderlichen Täuschungshandlung nicht ersichtlich. Zudem nicht auszuschliessen ist,dass Sie das Angebot der Firma

Interfun GmbH durch anklicken in Anspruch genommen haben.
 Da ein Weitersurfen trotz Einwahl sodann möglich ist, besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass Sie aktiv den Chatroom nicht genutzt haben.
Bei diesem Sachverhalt ist jedoch ein strafrechtlich relevantes Verhalten der Firma Interfun GmbH nicht festzustellen, so dass das

Verfahren wegen des Verdachts des Betruges einzustellen war.

Etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche werden durch diese Einstellung nicht berührt. Diese müssten Sie jedoch gesondert geltend machen.

- 2 -


-

50882-02.0

- 2 -

Gegen diesen Bescheid steht Ihnen innerhalb einer Frist von zwei Wochen nach Bekanntwerden die Beschwerde an die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Braunschweigt Domplatz 1, 38100 Braunschweigt zu. Die Beschwerde kann auch bei mir eingelegt.werden. Durch den rechtzeitigen Eingang bei mir wird die Frist ebenfalls gewahrt.

HOChachtungsvoll

I /

Neermann Oberamtsanwalt


 :argue: Na das ist ja super!!!!Da hat Interfun sich so gut abgesichert,daß wohl jeder der sich dummerweise,sowie unwissentlich dort hin verirrt keine Rechte mehr hat!
Tja da wird wohl eine Beschwerde keinen Sinn mehr haben.
Hoffe nur,daß meine Anwältin dort weiterkommt.
LG Tinka


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2002)

ups Sorry,habe gerade gesehen,daß die komplette Addy von Interfun unterlegt wurde.Bitte nicht draufklicken.
Wäre lieb wenn ein Moderator die Addy unkenntlich macht.
Danke Tinka


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Dezember 2002)

Done


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2002)

Mit welcher Mail wurde der Chat beworben. Evtl. liegt die Täuschungshandlung schon in der Mail und nicht erst im Dialer.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2002)

tja wenn ich mal wüsste wo und wie der Dailer zu mir kam,wäre ich etwas schlauer.Ich weiss nicht ob es durch Popups oder Mail zur Einwahl gekommen ist.
Bin aber der Meinung das war durch Popup,da ich mal etliche hatte und die alle geschlossen hatte und plötzlich fiel mein PC aus und ich habe ihn zwangsabgestürzt.


----------



## brit0363 (3 Dezember 2002)

*dialer von intefun*



			
				Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> tja wenn ich mal wüsste wo und wie der Dailer zu mir kam,wäre ich etwas schlauer.Ich weiss nicht ob es durch Popups oder Mail zur Einwahl gekommen ist.
> Bin aber der Meinung das war durch Popup,da ich mal etliche hatte und die alle geschlossen hatte und plötzlich fiel mein PC aus und ich habe ihn zwangsabgestürzt.


Hi Tinka,
habe ganz ähnliches PROBLEM: Beim Surfen hat sich bei mir plötzlich ein popup fenser geöffnet, das ich versehentlich nicht auf dem kreuz weg klickte, der dialr hat sich bei mir auf der festplatte installiert, dann hat sich ein kleines fenter mit de hinweis: Chatraum, entsprechender hinweis auf die kosten: pauschale für 60 minuten und der preis, geöffnet, hier bin ich NIE eingetreten - hatte aber totzdem auf der nächsten Rechnung die kosten hierfür ! Da ich die ganze sache nicht glauben konnte, bin ich nochmal auf die seite gegangen. ich dachte ich spinne, vielleicht hatte ich das letzte mal irgend wie einen fehler gemacht...aber siehe da, auf meiner jetzigen rechnung ist schon wieder der betrag drauf. obwohl ich dn chatraum NIEMALS betreten habe !!! für mich bedeutet das, dass man diesen chatraum gar nicht betreten muss, du kommst auch nicht mehr raus aus dem programm. die halten dich da fest und zwar brauchen die ca. 15 sekunden um dich zu erfassen, um die abrechung an dich stellen zu können. das stinkt zum himmel. ich zahle nichts ! Das ist BETRUG !
kannst mir gerne schreiben: [email protected] Gruß Britta


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2002)

*interfun*

Hallo,

genauso ging es mir auch, habe nach meinen Einwendungen jetzt den Brief von Interfun erhalten, wonach ich 3 Bestätigungsfelder aktiviert haben soll. Mit Sicherheit habe ich gar nichts aktiviert sondern die Fenster weggeklickt und die Verbindung unterbrochen. Interfun verlangt jetzt die Verbindungsdaten, die ich bei der Telekom angefordert habe.
Interessant finde ich, daß Du den Vorgang wiederholt hast. Dies müßte man irgendwie vor den Augen der Strafverfolgungsbehörde wiederholen können, wodurch die Sachlage eindeutig bewiesen wäre. Falls Interfun auf der Zahlung besteht werde ich Strafanzeige stellen. Es läuft bereits ein Verfahren gegen Interfun auf das man bei einer Strafanzeige verweisen soll.
Grüsse
Karl


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Karl,
habe ich das gerade richtig gelesen? Interfun verlangt Verbindungsdaten von Dir?
Seit wann kommt denn der Knochen zum Hund?
Wenn die Geld haben wollen, haben sie nachzuweisen, dass der Anspruch rechtens ist und nicht umgekehrt.
*kopfschüttel*


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Frank,
Du hast richtig gelesen! In einem Artikel über dieses Thema im letzten Spiegel wird auch dargestellt, daß leider vom Gesetz her der Kunde in der Beweispflicht ist und nicht der Anbieter.

Ich bin jetzt soweit, das Problem in unserem Fall einzugrenzen:

Die Fa. Interfun behauptet folgendes:

"Durch einen Werbebanner wird im Internet auf unser Angebot aufmerksam gemacht. In diesem Zertifikat werden unsere "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" aufgeführt. Danach erscheint ein weiteres Popup (Fenster), welches Angebots- und Preisinformationen enthält. In dem nachfolgenden Bestätigungsfeld wird der Unterhaltungsdienst (Chatecke, auch "Plauderecke", in der man ganz ungezwungen über diverse Themen diskutieren kann) genannt, den Sie in Anspruch nehmen können. Weiterhin enthält es Informationen über die Einwahldauer und nennt das Nutzungsentgelt. Nachdem Sie diese 3 Bestätigungsfelder aktiviert haben, schließt der Browser alle Fenster und der Unterhaltungsdienst beginnt. Jetzt können Sie sich, innerhalb von 50 kostenlosen Sekunden zum Verbleib oder Abbruch der Verbindung entschließen. Ab der 51. Sekunde wird ein Pauschalbetrag von Euro 40,90 für die Dauer von 60 Minuten fällig. Durch Ihre Bestätigung der Systemfelder wurde mit uns bzw. mit unseren Geschäftspartnern ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag geschlossen, der uns zur Abbuchung des angezeigten Pauschalbetrages für eine 60-Minuten-Nutzung berechtigt"

Ich habe kein "Bestätigungsfeld aktiviert"(wobei zu klären wäre, was das heißt), sondern die Fenster so schnell es ging weggeklickt. Ich suche nun potentielle Zeugen (für den Fall einer Strafanzeige), die ebenfalls nichts angeklickt haben wobei trotzdem eine Verbindung zustande kam. Ich vermute nämlich, daß Interfun diesen Vorgang nur vorübergehend auf "unbemerkbare Einwahl" schaltet und im Fall einer Kontrolle dieses Vorganges (was sich natürlich niemand traut um nicht nochmals zahlen zu müssen) alles so läuft, wie beschrieben.
Also, wem es genau so ging wie mir, bitte melden!
Britta, weißt Du noch die Adresse der betreffenden Seite?
Grüsse
Charles


----------



## Heiko (7 Dezember 2002)

Klingt irgendwie abenteuerlich...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

Kannst gerne an dem Abenteuer teilhaben, lieber Heiko,
brauchst nur www. interfun.de besuchen und "Technik-Demo" anklicken. Wäre neugierig, was bei Dir passiert. Bei mir kam ganz unten der Text "Komponenten werden installiert...demodialer.exe", dann öffneten sich zwei der bekannten Popups und nach anklicken blockierte mein PC.
Ich habe die 0190er sperren lassen!!!
Möglicherweise versucht Interfun sogar beim Aufruf ihrer Demo einenen 0190-Dialer zu installieren.
Grüße
Karl


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

hat auch grad mal die  Demo ausprobiert und es wurde gleich ein Dailer installiert.
Plötzlich hiess es ihr Romotorcomputer ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
Die haben bei Interfun doch nen Schaden!!!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

Tja liebe Tinka,
den Schaden haben leider wir, immerhin schafft es Interfun anscheinend sogar vor Staatsanwälten, für ihre bösen Spiele rechtlich haltbare Forderungen zu stellen.
Bitte wo ist der Mensch, der Anwalt, die Behörde, die es schafft, diesen offensichtlichen Betrug zu beweisen?
Haaallloooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es ist ganz leicht, man muß es nur nachvollziehen! Leider zahlt man aber EUR 40,90 bei jedem dieser Versuche. Überlegt mal wie clever das gemacht ist!

Zerknirschte Grüsse
Karl


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

...Vorschlag: 
1.: Staatsanwaltschaft: Widerspruch innerhalb der Frist einlegen. Und ein wenig begründen.
2.: Interfun-"Beitrag" nicht zahlen. Und warten was da so kommt...
Und kräftig widersprechen...Argumente gibt es ja reichlich.
Erst bei einem Schreiben des zuständigen Gerichtes in Sachen Mahnverfahren wird die Sache "ernst", spätestens dann einen Anwalt einschalten.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

...habe interfun-demo testen wollen, tut sich bei mir aber nichts. Bin allerdings Opera-user.
Der Seitenaufbau bleibt hängen...mit IE kann ichs nicht testen, den gibt es bei mir nicht mehr auf dem Rechner...anyway, schon beim kurzen Blick auf die Seite weiss man ja, mit wem man es zu tun hat.... :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

...von April 2002, passt!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=297&highlight=interfun
Funzt wahrscheinlich auf AX-Basis, das erklärt das Schweigen bei Opera!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2002)

passt lieber auf mit eurer Testerei.Sonst dürft ihr hinterher noch zahlen.Ich habe da mehr Glück,da ich net mit der Telebux verbunden bin,und ein Dailer somit keine Chance hat.
Tja Wiederspruch werde ich wohl nicht einlegen.Aber zahlen werde ich auch net :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2002)

*Tipps*

Hallo Mitgeschädigte,

für mich scheint sich die Sache erledigt zu haben, ich möchte aber für "Neugeschädigte" mein Erkenntnisse weitergeben. Diese können in dem Fall helfen wenn man die betreffende Verbindung ziemlich schnell unterbrochen hat.

1. Dialer sichern:
Active2.exe suchen (Windows/System), auf Diskette kopieren.
Datei mit rechter Maustaste anklicken, Eigenschaften anklicken, Screenshots von "Allgemein" und "digitale Signaturen" machen. Jetzt haben Sie die Einwahlzeit  und den Anbieter.
2. Einwendung bei der Telekom gegen den Posten der strittigen Verbindung, Rechnungsbetrag ohne diesen Posten bezahlen bzw. Rücklastschrift veranlassen.
3. Einwendung bzw. Widerspruch bei dtms, nexnet und interfun:

Dtms:
Mit Hinweis auf die TKV §16 Abs.1 ("Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.")
Laut Auskunft des Verbraucherschutzes der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post muß die dtms AG (Netzbetreiber) im Falle eines Widerspruches die Verbindungsdaten unentgeltlich zur Verfügung stellen.

Nexnet: wie dtms

Interfun:
Hinweise auf unbemerkbares Einwählen, Datensicherung der Vorgänge(auch wenn nicht gemacht), und "Hiermit bin ich in der Lage, beweisen zu können, daß dieser Dialer ein unbemerkbares Ferninstallieren und Auslösen von Einwahlvorgängen durchführt.Diese Tatsache fällt unter die Strafbestände der Computersabotage, Datenveränderung und Computerbetrug (§ 202 a, 263a, 303a, 303b StGB)"
Screenshots der Active2.exe, Telekomrechnung und falls erhältlich, Verbindungsdaten von der dtms AG (ist mir bis jetzt nicht gelungen zu kriegen, müßte aber gehen) beilegen. Mit Strafanzeige drohen.

Die drei Firmen fordern immer wieder, daß man sich die Verbindungsdaten von der Telekom holt, was reine Irreführung ist, da für diese Daten eindeutig die dtms AG zuständig ist.
Strafanzeige würde ich erst stellen, wenn die interfun nicht, wie zu erwarten, ihren Forderungsverzicht erklärt.

Viel Glück


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2002)

> Mit Strafanzeige drohen.



Wieso NUR drohen   

Ich würde/habe auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige erstellt.

Wenn nur jeder droht.. spielen die Ihr Spiel immer weiter.


----------

